# Harry's pork rib tikka



## Harry Cobean (Nov 14, 2013)

so,by popular demand...well,taxlady asked for the receep to be precise!
my meaty pork rib tikka.the marinade works equally well with chicken,lamb,fish & seafood.not tried it with beef,but can't see any reason why not.for all meats it is important to marinade for at least 24hrs.i marinade fish & seafood for 2-4hrs.sooooo,off we jolly well go.....enough for 4 servings.
a)1tablespoon coriander seeds.
b)3 dried bird eye chillies.
c)1teaspoon fennel seeds.
d)1teaspoon cumin seeds.
e)1heaped teaspoon ground malabar black pepper or regular black pepper.i use malabar from costco.
f)1heaped teaspoon sea salt.i use cornish or maldon.
g)1teaspoon ground turmeric.
h)pinch of saffron threads.i use iranian but spanish is good too.
i)juice of 1 lemon
j)3 large garlic cloves peeled & minced.i use a microplane which turns it almost to puree.
k)1tablespoon peeled & minced ginger.ditto j) above.
l)150grammes/5.2ozs plain natural yogurt.
m)2tablespoons oil.i use rapeseed/canola oil
METHOD
1)put a),b),c),d),e) & f) in a clean,dry frying pan & roast the spices over a medium heat,shaking the pan all the time,until you can smell the spices "toasting".about 3-5 mins.the odd curl of smoke is ok but don't let them burn!!
2)tip the spices into a mortar & pestle(or spice grinder)with g) & h) then grind as finely as poss.
3)tip the spices into a bowl with i),j),k),l) & m) then mix thoroughly.
4)put your meat,fish or seafood in a food or freezer bag,tip in your marinade,seal the bag,massage gently & then marinate in the fridge for the required time.meat at least 24hrs.fish/seafood 2-4hrs.
5)remove the meat or fish etc & wipe off most of the marinade before cooking.discard the marinade.
6)i cooked the ribs for 45mins @ 180c/355f in my work top mini oven which is fan assisted.
7)for the tricolour basmati rice i just boiled 1third in salted water,1third in salted water with a heaped teaspoon of turmeric added & 1third in salted water with a couple of chuggs(sorry,no exact measure on that one!!) of beetroot juice added.drain & mix.
that's it folks...enjoy!!


----------



## taxlady (Nov 14, 2013)

Thanks Harry. I have copied and pasted it.


----------



## Harry Cobean (Nov 14, 2013)

taxlady said:


> Thanks Harry. I have copied and pasted it.


always a pleasure hun!!


----------



## Harry Cobean (Nov 15, 2013)

forgot to mention a couple of things,chaps.
in the pics i steeped the saffron threads in the lemon juice to extract the max colour,before mixing it in with the yogurt etc.in the receep i said grind the saffron with the spices in the mortar.both methods work equally well flavour wise,the colour is slightly deeper if you steep the threads first.
if you are using chicken thighs & drummers etc,don't forget to score the meat right down to the bone,before marinating,to get the flavour right in there!!


----------



## dragnlaw (Dec 19, 2013)

The jars Riata & Chutney are what is in the 2 dishes served with the meat?


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 19, 2013)

dragnlaw said:


> The jars Riata & Chutney are what is in the 2 dishes served with the meat?



Yes.


----------



## Harry Cobean (Dec 19, 2013)

dragnlaw said:


> The jars Riata & Chutney are what is in the 2 dishes served with the meat?


as gg said "yes".much as i enjoy making everything from scratch,roasting/grinding spices & everything else,there are some things that are so good & made with the same ingredients that i would use myself,that it ain't worth messing around making them.these are two of,umm,those!!
here are some more from a thread i started yonks ago.
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f17/lifes-too-short-for-chopping-and-mixing-80683.html


----------

